# Supplement to Boost Immune system



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I need a good supplement to boost the immune system.
My mom's dog has cancer we just found out.
Any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww, I am sorry.









http://www.helpyourdogfightcancer.com/ has information on one that they use with their Magic Bullet Fund dogs and their own. 

There were also some links in the last few pages of Nina's thread, which is in the preparing to say goodbye section. (thread begins as semi-sudden...)

I am not sure how much depends on what kind of cancer. 

I remember reading about mushrooms and argentin or something like that...it's kind of blurry now. 

But if you check it out, you may find some of those links.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

He has a mast cell tumor on his knee and they want to ammutate.
He is only 5 years old.








We just got the test results today.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_mast_cell_tumors.html 
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1638&aid=461 
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/mast-cell-tumors-mastocytoma-in-dogs/page1.aspx 
http://www.kateconnick.com/library/mastcelltumor.html
http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/mct.htm 
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/deptsOncology/owners/mastCell.aspx

That first link has some general things they can do to help him-diet, etc. 

Is he also a GSD? Only five-that's so sad. BUT-maybe it will be a good prognosis and his age will work for him.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

No, he's not a GSD. Just a little mutt who she rescued from the pound. He had distemper when she adopted him, and overcame that, and now this.
My mom is devated. She is 82 and he means the world to her.
Thanks for the links.

Hunter


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well he is adorable! I have a household of mixes and they are a lot of fun-and tiring! 

Dogs do well on 3 legs. But read through all that stuff-I am sure you will feel better with more information and questions to ask to make sure you and your mom are prepared to help that cutie!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your mom's dog. What a pretty red dog, some times it is the mutts that make the best pals.

I am sure that Jean has given you the best of the best links, I just glanced at her list and it looks pretty good.

Val


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You might also want to copnsult with a Holistic vet. I took my female husky there after trying traditional vets for repeated UTI's. He gave her some natural meds to help boost her immunity.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a link to a website with alot of good information: http://landofpuregold.com/home.html DHA is good to help the body fight cancer and I use Gluta DMG as an immune booster/liver support. The 5 mushroom fomula is suppose to have cancer fighting/immune building properties as well. Dogs get along great on 3 legs and if they can get rid of the cancer I would think the dog's prognosis would be good.

Sorry to hear she has to deal with this.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> He has a mast cell tumor on his knee and they want to amputate.
> He is only 5 years old.
> 
> ...


I would ASAP get your mom's dog on Tagamet. Go to http://www.lef.org and read about Tagamet and cancer. For a mast cell tumor, I would also be adding vitamin C (I use sodium ascorbate) and some bioflavanoids. There are a number of mushroom products that show great promise. 

My girl had a MCT on her shoulder, and they were able to remove the tumor -- be sure to talk to the vets to find out if they want to amputate because of solid reasons, or because it is standard procedure. The yahoo group (http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineCancer/) usually has a number of MCT posts, and you can search the archives.

I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom's dog









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=442265&page=17#Post442265


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am sorry about the news.







I am not much help, but I want to offer support and positive to fight it.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> ...


Thanks Lisa, will do.
Sorry to hear about Indy and her tumors too.
Hope she is feeling better now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I just noticed when I went back and looked at that previous link, that Indy has made it just over the year mark with no recurrence -- can't ask for anything more than that.

I wonder if the vet could feel (or if they biopsied) any nearby lymph nodes? We were fortunate, Indy had no lymph involvement. Once it gets to that level, the treatment reaches a whole new level. 

Sure am hoping for the best for your mom's dog.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Life Extension by Solid Gold and or Solid Gold Seameal ... get on SolidGoldhealth.com to read about them.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I'm glad i found this thread because we have a client with a Golden that has Mast Cell tumors. i think they removed two already. Her other Golden had them too. I'm going to tell her to look into this, I don't think our vets have heard about this.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Agree on adult food or raw. Never had an issue with pano; but we transition our dogs to raw/adult food, starting at 12-14 weeks.


----------

